# Cancelling Resident status



## almadena13 (Aug 2, 2012)

For the last 6 years I have been resident of Portugal, and for a period of that time employed by a Portuguese company and have paid my taxes as required. It is now my intension to return to the UK where I still own a home. I intend retaining my property in Portugal and to use it for holidays only, but to work back in the UK.

I assume it is necessary to cancel resident status in Portugal as at present I benefit from IMI exemption and as I will be spending the lions share of the year in the UK prefer to pay my tax from income where earned.

If I am correct and am required to cancel residencia - can anyone advise me how to go about it please?

Thanks


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

almadena13 said:


> For the last 6 years I have been resident of Portugal, and for a period of that time employed by a Portuguese company and have paid my taxes as required. It is now my intension to return to the UK where I still own a home. I intend retaining my property in Portugal and to use it for holidays only, but to work back in the UK.
> 
> I assume it is necessary to cancel resident status in Portugal as at present I benefit from IMI exemption and as I will be spending the lions share of the year in the UK prefer to pay my tax from income where earned.
> 
> ...


Change your address at the tax office - essential - all else optional. Your IMI exemption will terminate - only for primary residences.


----------



## almadena13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Many thanks


----------

